# anybody used plum brown before?



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

trying to find a good brown finish for some steel...i came across this stuff for antique guns...just wondering if anyone has used it
plum brown by birchwood casey


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

guess not, ill go buy some, try it out and report back


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I looked at this back in the 70's to redo my GrandDad's 1930 shotgun, but went with blue instead. I heard that plum brown was what they used on the Brown Bess, and where it got it's name. There are still a few of those originals around, over 200 years old. I guess it cannot be that bad of a finish.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

did you use a home bluing kit? how did that turn out? I always wanted to reblue a gun but have been scared i would mess it up


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I used a birchwood casey kit. I also reblued a revolver. This has been over 30 years ago, but I recall the guns came out good. It seems to me there was a trick to getting the timing right, the longer You leave the agent on the darker the metel. my first try came out blochy, so I redid it.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

my ex fil used brown on a kit 50 caliber black powder and it turned out great.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I've used it. Clean the metal well before you heat it..I use acetone to clean and then on small parts I heat with a propane torch...or put them in the oven at a low temp...you want the metal to sizzle whn you apply the browning solution.. wear gloves...nitrill or such ...I devise a jig to hold the pieces to avoid handling as much as possible while I apply the solution.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

_used it on a muzzle loader kit and it really turned out well_. Not too hard to use either


----------

